# Please help! Looking for plug and receptacle for motor control wiring.



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

I need to wire a 'remote' motor control station - a box with up and down buttons. I will use 14/4 SJOW cable (1 bonding conductor and 3 for control). The control voltage is 240V. What kind of plug and receptacle should I use to wire it into motor control box (it has to be unpluggable)?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

V-Dough said:


> I need to wire a 'remote' motor control station - a box with up and down buttons. I will use 14/4 SJOW cable (1 bonding conductor and 3 for control). The control voltage is 240V. What kind of plug and receptacle should I use to wire it into motor control box (it has to be unpluggable)?


that would depend on the location, we common use pin and sleeve. appleton apj3034 comes to mind but they are spendy so if you can get away with something else.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

If the control voltage is 240, perhaps you should label it "Dead man walking".


----------



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

I dunno about what kind of environment you got and i dont know if there is any rule about it but when i was making remote at my job i try to forget anything in plastic and try to use this kind of box from allen-bradley in Stainless steel Nema 4X with good watertight connector. No more crack and it's prety damn heavy duty. Also you can buy complet set of pushbutton and it's much easier to replace than usual remote 

http://www.automationrecovery.com/productImages/4C9/4C93FA2A-0007-4053-A908-66B2B942CDCE_02.jpg


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

tates1882 said:


> that would depend on the location, we common use pin and sleeve. appleton apj3034 comes to mind but they are spendy so if you can get away with something else.


Yupp they are pricey and also big. 

I was thinking more in terms of something like that:









seen similair on european machines and also ones that are in shape of a trapezoid


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

wdestar said:


> If the control voltage is 240, perhaps you should label it "Dead man walking".


Honestly I'm not sure its 240V and its probably less (havent seein it yet), but id rather have the connector rated for at least that.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, I've been doing lots of reserach and finally found the thing:
Allen Bradley makes those. CSA approved, 250V

http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/6005557/6005561/6125318/8613749/10214556/Introduction.html
http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/6005557/6005561/6125318/8613749/10213948/Introduction.html


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't forget the super vu-tron for pendants!


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.waltherelectric.com/RectangularConnectors.html

These plugs are nice


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually use Harting connectors for these type of applications.( harting.com)

They are available in a wide range of voltages and pin counts. They also seem to survive in the real world.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I second the Harting. Phoenix Contact makes something similar.

I've recently used the green military/5015/amphenol style and wasn't fond of them. However, I was using the crimp pin kind, so the solder type might be alright.


----------



## Canada eh (Mar 24, 2014)

We use Hubble 4 prong twist locks for all our pendants cheap and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

